# would you do anything?



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I am curious to know, is there any sexual act you would not do with your spouse? (Please exclude multiple partner things)

I am talking, just you two in your own bedroom?

Like for instance I been with my wife almost 20 years, I asked her to do something for me, something I know she has never done something she has never said she would ever do, something that is totally out of her "bounds" of normalcy, I just said it to rile her up a bit, tease her and have some fun.

well she called my bluff...and she did it and sent me a video of it to my cell phone while i was a t work....

So I was blown away, i was completly HOT for her....it's like she opened a new door to her sexuality.

it was a total surprise.....later on I asked herso why did she do it, after so many years....She said I did it for you and it was fun.

Stuff like this keeps a marriage happy in my book...."good surprises"

Is there anything that is completely out of bounds for you? and do you think you would be willing to over come them for you spouse? even if it is just 1 time?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

As long as it's legal, and it could not cause permanent damage, I would try anything once. More than once might require negotiation... You want me to do what??? OK, but you need to do X


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm pretty conservative, so I guess that leaves me quite a bit of wiggle room to go outside of my bounds and yes, I have. But when you say 'completely out of bounds', probably not...or not at this point anyway 

Your wife is awesome...but you already know that


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

swedish-

Don't worry, I have the perfect solution for you... If he asks you to do anything really challenging, just post it up on this thread, and Me and GAsoccerman will give you encouragement from the sidelines, and soon you'll be unstoppable


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

for my hubbie id do any thing once and after 18 years of marriage its good to have the odd surprize best thing i ever done was to take him away for the week end with out him knowing he was going and we spent time with out the kids having fantastic fun and yes it was hot!!!!! so a bunch off flowers for no reason a letter left on the side just saying i love you helps loads to


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I would probably have to do that under an alias name like crazyhotswede


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

swedish said:


> I would probably have to do that under an alias name like crazyhotswede


OMG, this just gets better and better


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, so we'll keep an eye on the new members area!  

Seriously, though, anent the OP...as long as it didn't leave permanent marks , was not unhealthy , didn't involve pets or kids , I'd probably try anything once. Then twice to make I did/not like it.  

We're pretty open and communicative. And self-described as kinky.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

With my wife, most likely but she is conservative or atleast more so than me so unless she breaks out I can say without a doubt.

draconis


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well swedish (like the new handle by the way) and Drac...

that is the whole thing, my wife is on the conservative side of the fence, while I am mr. liberal. She keeps me grounded.

So this was surprise.


trust me she has been very happy since....


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok ... I did not have any  KY JELLY to use so ... we tried something a bit different and folks it was a wonderful .. wild & what a RUSSSSSSSSSSSH it was !! We used some WHIP CREAM and so ... I placed it over him & then he went to work on me & WOWEEEE it was wonderful ... so give it a try sometime & I am sure that you will feel goood too !!! :smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

my wife is a quaker


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Is that, like, a duck? OH...I missed the consonant...sorry. 

Or do you mean two men a nite? (mennonite)


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

dcrim said:


> Is that, like, a duck? OH...I missed the consonant...sorry.
> 
> Or do you mean two men a nite? (mennonite)


no, i mean she looks like the guy on the oatmeal box


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

:rofl:

that's hot!


----------



## LucyInSC (Dec 23, 2008)

I like the fact that with all the problems that we have on this site we are still able to have fun and laugh. The only thing right now that I wouldn't be able to do (excluding illegal, etc.) is bring other people in our bed. I'm much too insecure and jealous to handle that.


----------



## LucyInSC (Dec 23, 2008)

However, GAsoccerman, my husband is also from Georgia. He probably could sweet talk me into anything. LOL


----------



## freeshias4me (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok...I'm not into "rimming". Will neeeeeeever try that!
(Licking the anus)...Sorry, that's a no-go!!!


----------



## oties101 (Dec 24, 2008)

Honestly, there's nothing I wouldn't, and haven't, tried. At least that I can think of.  He, on the other hand, isn't quite so sexually expressive.


----------



## lostluv (May 12, 2008)

I'll try anything once, twice if I like it!


----------



## Uglee70 (Jan 2, 2009)

I would do anything that my wife suggests...I know she has boundaries and she wouldn't suggest anything she considered "bad taste". But if she wanted anything, I would accommodate her.

I'd like to bring a video into the bedroom, but she is a little bit too insecure for that. Once she pleasantly shocked me when she showed me how she masturbated with an electric toothbrush when I used to be away with work. I thought maybe she'd like to watch me masturbate at the same time, but when I started she asked me what I was doing and I think she might have thought it was a bit perverse or strange...is that weird???


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Uglee70 said:


> I would do anything that my wife suggests...I know she has boundaries and she wouldn't suggest anything she considered "bad taste". But if she wanted anything, I would accommodate her.
> 
> I'd like to bring a video into the bedroom, but she is a little bit too insecure for that. Once she pleasantly shocked me when she showed me how she masturbated with an electric toothbrush when I used to be away with work. I thought maybe she'd like to watch me masturbate at the same time, but when I started she asked me what I was doing and I think she might have thought it was a bit perverse or strange...is that weird???


if your wife would do that for you then you have no idea how conservative a woman can be, i must have hit the prude jackpot


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't think you should classify someone as prudish or conservative just because they're reluctant to try certain sexual acts.

Most people test their boundries a little when they're single and the opportunity arises, but I think people are right to be slow to risk their relationships just for the sake of the occassional sexual thrill.


----------

